# Hydroponics system for sea of green



## growwars (Apr 24, 2008)

I would like some advise on which hydroponics or aeroponics system would be best for my grow room/method. The room is 62in L X 48in W X 88in H.

I have done a few grows using hydroponics in the past but nothing major and I am now interested in trying the sea of green method. I am looking for a system that will produce the most yield in the space available. Ideally, it will fill the space as much as possible. I can access the room from two sides so getting to the plants shouldn't be a problem.

Will one 600w hps lamp produce enough light for this size room or should I buy a second?


----------



## entropic (Apr 24, 2008)

A 600w will cover around a 3.5ft x 3.5ft area so if you want to use the whole area get another 600w. Also, two 600w lamps are usually considered a better solution than 1 1000w because of the extra area you can cover.

A flood & drain table would probably be easiest to maintain and produce a great yield in that space.


----------



## pokey (Apr 24, 2008)

Ya, flood and drain/ebb and flow, your only other real option for hydroponic sog would be a bucket/cup system, ala hempy. Aero and dwc and such would be cost prohibitive to make individually, and in a large scale, the roots get entangled and you can't maneuver your plants around.


----------



## leangreengrowingmachine (Aug 1, 2008)

What would be wrong with say a gt100 nft tray system?


----------



## leangreengrowingmachine (Aug 1, 2008)

pokey said:


> Ya, flood and drain/ebb and flow, your only other real option for hydroponic sog would be a bucket/cup system, ala hempy. Aero and dwc and such would be cost prohibitive to make individually]
> 
> whats dwc please?


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 1, 2008)

I have used a PVC pipe aeroponic system effectively for SOG grows. By far the easiest to set up and achieve high plant density though is a flood table.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 1, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> I have used a PVC pipe aeroponic system effectively for SOG grows. By far the easiest to set up and achieve high plant density though is a flood table.


 
couldn't agree more


----------



## leojapsky (Aug 2, 2008)

i would recommend the 400hps ...lower cost of electric bill , low temp, ..just grow in pots or try hydroponics......


----------



## leangreengrowingmachine (Aug 2, 2008)

im thinking of a gt100 nft tray approx 1mx1m with a 600w hps, that would be ok wouldnt it?


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 2, 2008)

leangreengrowingmachine said:


> im thinking of a gt100 nft tray approx 1mx1m with a 600w hps, that would be ok wouldnt it?


Sounds like a decent set-up to me 600's are good lights and very efficient all around. I know some growers that use the exclusively over 1000 watt set-ups. I prefer 1000's myself but for a small set-up 600 should work out well.


----------



## sinsemilla666 (Aug 2, 2008)

dwc = deep water culture, basically is well this video will explain better YouTube - doobers grow closet.


----------



## Al B. Fuct (Aug 2, 2008)

entropic said:


> A 600w will cover around a 3.5ft x 3.5ft area so if you want to use the whole area get another 600w. Also, two 600w lamps are usually considered a better solution than 1 1000w because of the extra area you can cover.


This was true before cooltubes were commonly available because a naked 600 can be placed closer to the plants than a naked 1000. With cooltubes, a 1000 can be run at 300-400mm off the plant tops, kicking the pants off the intensity available from a 600. It's cheaper to run a single 1000 than a pair of 600s and will cover the same area. 



> A flood & drain table would probably be easiest to maintain and produce a great yield in that space.


Ditto. Floods are the very simplest to set up and maintain. They can't clog and have only one failure point- cheap pumps!


----------



## ideit (Aug 22, 2008)

pokey said:


> Ya, flood and drain/ebb and flow, your only other real option for hydroponic sog would be a bucket/cup system, ala hempy. Aero and dwc and such would be cost prohibitive to make individually, and in a large scale, the roots get entangled and you can't maneuver your plants around.


Actually, I use DWC for a SOG grow. My space was odd and it worked best, was able to use 4 buckets (5 incl. mother) to get a harvest every 2 weeks. 12 plants per bucket, with 2x 250 hps lights. works for me. Im one week from my first harvest, and its looking like ill get 7-14g per plant.


----------



## iloveganja (Aug 22, 2008)

ideit can I see your set up?


----------



## StinkBud (Aug 22, 2008)

I harvest a pound every three weeks from a 7x8 closet.

3 separate Aero systems for a perpetual harvest. 14 plant sites each. 9 weeks flower time so you can run strains with more Sativa in them.

I run 2 - 1000W HPS lights in my flower room. They are air cooled and can be run within 12" with no burning.

I run CO2 and keep my room at 82 degrees with an A/C unit.

Each Aero system costs about $80 to build. The best system I have uses PVC fence posts. I don't like the round tube system at all. Fuck anything with hoses! The simpler the better.

I run a 18 site Aero system under a 250W MH for veg. It's homemade from Rubbermaid containers.

I also have a 23 site cloner under shop lights.

I don't run mother plants, I take my cuttings from the pants in veg right before they go into the flower room. That way I can run 9 different strains without having to deal with 9 mother plants.

All my systems use the same 396GPH pump and EZ-Cloner sprayers.

Everything is on a cycle timer set to 1 minute on and 5 minutes off. This allows the roots the max O2 without drying out.

I use all organic nutrients at 2900 PPM. Leach and flush the last two weeks.

Check out my journal and gallery for more info.

Good luck bro!


----------

